

Liveblogging from Refresh Colombo July: Sri Lanka's tech meetup - kiriappeee
http://adaderana.lk/news.php?nid=14304

======
kiriappeee
Hey there everyone. The article says most of it but as for why I decided to
share this news with you is because I want to get maximum exposure for an
effort like this. It's organised by three guys mainly who get little
recognition so I thought why not get HN involved with it too. So here's my
invitation to you guys to join the discussion.

